# package kit error



## roelof (Jul 3, 2011)

When I try to update ports-mgmt/packagekit by using ports I see these error messages:

```
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:123: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint64_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0"
 : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:123: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint64_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0"
 : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at ';'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:130: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0"
 : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:130: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0"
 : "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at ';'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_stream_encoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_alone_decoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_memusage@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_stream_decoder@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_code@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_end@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_lzma_preset@XZ_5.0'
/usr/lib/libarchive.so: undefined reference to `lzma_alone_encoder@XZ_5.0'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 45, in <module>
    sys.exit(scanner_main(sys.argv))
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 405, in scanner_main
    shlibs = create_binary(transformer, options, args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 309, in create_binary
    gdump_parser.get_get_type_functions())
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 238, in compile_introspection_binary
    return dc.run()
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 140, in run
    self._link(bin_path, o_path)
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 233, in _link
    subprocess.check_call(args)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/subprocess.py", line 488, in check_call
    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)
subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['/bin/sh', '../../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', '--silent', 'cc', '-o',
 '/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit/work/PackageKit-0.6.11/lib/packagekit-glib2/tmp-introspectnjrXqw/PackageKitGlib-1.0', '-export-dynamic',
 '-O2', '-pipe', '-fno-strict-aliasing', '-L.', '-L/usr/local/lib', 'libpackagekit-glib2.la', '-pthread', '-L/usr/local/lib', '-lgio-2.0',
 '-lgobject-2.0', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-lgthread-2.0', '-lglib-2.0', '/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit/work/PackageKit-0.6.11/lib/packagekit-
 glib2/tmp-introspectnjrXqw/PackageKitGlib-1.0.o']' returned non-zero exit status 1
gmake[4]: *** [PackageKitGlib-1.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit/work/PackageKit-0.6.11/lib/packagekit-glib2'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit/work/PackageKit-0.6.11/lib/packagekit-glib2'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit/work/PackageKit-0.6.11/lib'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit/work/PackageKit-0.6.11'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/packagekit.
```

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 5, 2011)

At least two possible problems.  One might be fixed by rebuilding devel/gobject-introspection.  The xz errors could be related to which version of FreeBSD is running, but you didn't provide that.


----------



## roelof (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, 

Sorry, I'm running 8.2 amd64

Roelof

Edit: I see the same lzma error messages when updating gvfs. Weird.


----------



## roelof (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, 

On google I found this page : http://paulscomputernotes.blogspot.com/2011_03_21_archive.html
But when I do : `# pkg-delete xz-5.0.0` then I see this error message :

```
pkg_delete: package 'xz-5.0.0' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
file-roller-2.32.1,1
gnome2-2.32.1_1
gtar-1.25_1
```

So this is not working.

Roelof


----------



## kpa (Jul 5, 2011)

Delete the package with the -f flag:
`# pkg_delete -f xz-5.0.0`

After that you'll have to fix the dependencies, if you're using ports-mgmt/portmaster you can do:
`# portmaster --check-depends`

If you're using ports-mgmt/portupgrade you'll have to consult the documentation for an equivalent option for portupgrade.


----------



## roelof (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, 

Thanks 
Another problem solved.

Roelof


----------

